# Help those in need



## bknox (Jul 8, 2005)

Along a dark isolated country country road in the middle of the night there is a knock on the door of a farm house.  A light comes on.

As the farmer is getting out of bed his wife asks him what is wrong. He replies that there is a knock at the door. He grunts, puts on his robe and goes down stairs. 

As he opens the door he is greeted by a man who is incredibly intoxicated. He was hanging on the door frame to keep from falling over and smelled of whiskey.

The farmer, not really happy, asks the drunk man if there was something he could help him with. The drunk replies "I need a push".

The farmer tells the drunk to sleep it off and shuts the door in his face.

Upon returning to bed his wife asks what the man wanted. The farmer told her "He was a drunk that needed a push and I told him to sleep it off".

His wife reminded him about the times they needed help and some stranger gave them a hand to get by. She reminded him, that as a good Christian, he should give the man a push and hopefully he will get home safely. Then she demanded he help the man.

The farmer feeling guilty and still a little angry goes downstairs and opens the door to aid the man but can not see him. He yells into the darkness "Hey mister are you still out here". From the darkness he hears "Yes I am".

The farmer replies "Do you still need a push?" The drunk Replies "Yes I do"

The farmer still not able to see the man asks "Where are you"

The drunk replies "Over here on your tire swing"

=======

Thank you, I will be here all week. Remember to tip your waitress.

Bryan


----------



## wasabi (Jul 8, 2005)

That's a good one.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

That's Great!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2005)

I love it!

 Barbara


----------

